# 400 amp SE cables



## hembone7 (Dec 11, 2008)

I may have found my answer in another thread, but I'll ask anyways. I have a 400 amp service, to a 320 amp meter, that feeds a 350 amp main panel. 4/0 copper was used from meter to main breaker. Was this wire too small ? 
Also , if the meter base is double lugged ( 2 lugs per phase ) as is the main breaker, does anyone have a preferance on which to feed a sub panel ?:help:


----------



## electricista (Jan 11, 2009)

hembone7 said:


> I may have found my answer in another thread, but I'll ask anyways. I have a 400 amp service, to a 320 amp meter, that feeds a 350 amp main panel. 4/0 copper was used from meter to main breaker. Was this wire too small ?
> Also , if the meter base is double lugged ( 2 lugs per phase ) as is the main breaker, does anyone have a preferance on which to feed a sub panel ?:help:


Are you saying there is only one run of conductors from the meter to a 350 amp MB panel? 4/0 copper is only good for 230 amps. 

I generally will install 2 - 200 amp panels on either side of the meter and run 3/0 copper to each panel.


----------



## JPRO2 (Dec 17, 2008)

i got a feeling the main has two lugs on it for parrallel feeders


----------



## CNC (Dec 20, 2008)

JPRO2 said:


> i got a feeling the main has two lugs on it for parrallel feeders


----------

